# Trach tube change in OR after fistula established



## tlperez (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone have any input on trach tube changes that are done in the 
OR after a fistula tract has been established?  Can these be done?
Thanks in advance for your input!!

Tracy


----------



## lmcenter (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone have any thoughts on this?   I have recently encountered this same scenerio and would like some help with this as well...didn't know if someone out there knew anything on this subject.


----------

